# Biting



## stoneruls (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been lurking for about 2 weeks. I searched the forum for ideas on this, but did not find anything like what I am looking for, please direct me to a thread if such a thread already exists. Sorry for the long post.

We have the most perfect puppy except for one thing: he bites. He bites and bites and bites. He chews some, but a quick no will make him stop. The biting is a problem though, he bites any skin or body part he can get hold off. Forseeing the problem of bigger teeth with time, we started correcting this as early as it came on (around 7-8 weeks a few days after we got him). He is now 12 weeks and we have tried everything: yelling no, growling, yelping, holding muzzle closed, pinching cheeks, tiring him out with excercize, changing his focus to a toy, giving a different command (lick), putting him in a submissive position to calm him down (baby position helps). 

The problem might be teething as sometimes or even some days things are worse than others. Overall though, I actually think the problem has gotten worse because now he will bite after being corrected even and his teeth are big enough to where it hurts. He doesn't always bite in a possibly mean way, most times it just seems like he is trying to play, but just about anytime he is out of his crate interacting with someone he is trying to bite. Everything we try helps a little, but when he is in a biting mood, nothing helps. Will this ever go away? Has anyone had this problem?

Desperately seeking answers,

Patricia
Mambo's mama


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Patricia,

I can't help you with the biting issue since Milo never has been much of a biter, but I'm sure other will. I just wanted to welcome you and tell you that Mambo is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. All puppies will nip, which is part of their play with each other. There is a forum member on here, I think it's Laurie or Marj, that has had success with putting a toy in the dogs mouth everytime it tried to bite. I believe she said he now always greets her with a toy in his mouth. 
I'm sure when they read this they will chime in.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty was a major biter as a puppy, she never played without biting. We did all the “NO”, pushing away, and any other method we could think of. She mostly bit my DH who played rough with her. At 11 months my DH misses the bit, run, play. Somewhere along the way she just quit.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


He is just a puppy, there is nothing to worry about in the moment. Offer him chewingbones or something like that.
Ciara has done that in this age. If if we cuddled with her and she started biting, we said "no" putted her on the floor and ignored her. It didn´t last very long till she learned what she made wrong.
Later she started biting during brushing.So she had to wear a muzzle for 2 weeks, when it was groomingtime. Today she is a lamb.
Good luck !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Patricia! My Pablo is now 4mo. old and after the typical biting pant leg phase, right when I though we got over the biting, he decided it's much funnier to bite mommy's arms, hands and sometimes even face. He doesn't really bite my face though he jumps up with his mouth open. I ALWAYS say NO, NO BITING and either stuff a toy in his mouth, put him on his back&hold his muzzle (not too tight) and say NO BITING with a deep voice and make sure he looks me in the eyes. He's gotten much better already and seems to know when he exaggerates it's time to DOWN or mommy will put him on his back! Worst case I put him in his ex-pen and tell him calmly 'it's time to calm down', give him a toy and leave him there til he's calm.
A few things that helped me are: teach him sit and down, that'll help you when you want him to stop biting. Say 'down' when he downs calmly say 'good boy' and quickly get him distracted with something else. When I feel he's having a terrible biting phase, I just put him in his ex-pen with toys, chews, kongs and ignore him. He'll eventually calm down and understand that it's unacceptable to bite. Also you might want to go to puppy school, which will surely help too!
As soon as I have the perfect solution myself, I'll let you know!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh and we got him the Merrick's Flossie (jumbo), which he definitely gets when he's biting 'out of control'. We put him in his ex-pen, tell him to calm down and once his a little calmer we give him the Flossie. Ain't nothing like a big Flossie, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patricia, you are right to want to stop this early.

Biting is very normal for puppies. As Paige already said, it is how they interact with their siblings. You can start out by trying to do what their littermates do and yelp "ouch" when those teeth touch your skin. Watch Mambo's reaction as he should pull back at you for a second. If he continues, withdraw your attention and leave him for a few seconds. He really wants your attention, so hopefully he will quickly see that isn't how to do it. And I hand my pups a toy when they get really nippy too.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Patricia, welcome! Mambo is a cutie!

My Tessa, nearly 6 mo, is a play biter too. I do all the things that have been suggested. Yelping never did stop her but I say "no bite" in a stern voice and give her a toy in her mouth. She loves flossies too but the biting I'm talking about happens when she wants to play and/or gets overly excited. If she's initiating play and I have time I tell her to go get a toy. At first I led her to the toy box when I said it and now she knows what that means and will go bring me a toy. She loves to play fetch but would often jump up and bite from excitement when I had it in my hands so now I make her sit before I throw it again. If I don't have time to play it's harder because she'll want to escalate the biting to get me to play.

I think most of all what stops biting is knowing she won't get what she wants by play-biting. Dogs will do what works and if they get attention by biting then they will continue, so ignoring might work but with Tessa she would just escalate. That's when a time-out works.

It's a process and I'm hoping the tincture of time will solve most of it. They are just so excitable when they are puppies. Good luck!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Patricia!

I went through a "wall biting phase" with Nico where he bit the molding at floor level. At the recommendation of a few forum friends, I bought the bitter apple spray and used it on the corners of the molding. It worked like a charm! I don't know if others will agree with this, but maybe you could put a squirt or 2 on your hand or arm if he is biting too hard and let him get a little taste of that. Your arm won't seem so appealing for chewing after that


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh yea, puppies bite..HARD. They kind of suck for that reason, lol. Our Daisy was sooo bad, I was sure someone was going to turn us in to Social Services. Our kids were gettin' totally worked over. She'd chase them up on the couch, nipping at them. They didn't leave that couch for WEEKS. They'd see she was sleeping, then make a mad dash for the bathroom, if they could..lol.
My oldest was able to get more control of her. Turning her over on her back when she'd bite him. Firmly say "no bite". Then hold her down till she stopped trying to eat him.
Not sure if anything helped..or she just grew out of it. 
Cooper came to us a bit sick, and just laid around like a piece of wood. Kind of nice, looking back :biggrin1:
Oh, and the yelping like you're hurt did kind of register with her a bit, too.

Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I remember reading an article that suggested you might want to try saying "no" in a firm voice and then when the biting continues, raise your hands above your head so he can't get to them, if it's your hands he's biting and totally ignore him. Do not play with him. Puppies hate being ignored. If you continue to ignore him after correcting him he will eventually learn that biting is no fun and hopefully stop. You may even have to stand up and turn your back to him.

Thankfully I never had this problem with Bogart and Brando. As soon as I make a loud yelp they promptly stop.


----------



## stoneruls (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if nothing else, you all give me hope that it will go away. Part of the problem is that I am in general afraid of dogs, so the prospect of a biting puppy is kind of a nightmare come through. I am fine right now, and I really love Mambo like I never thought I would love a dog, but the harder he bites I can kind of see the fear and caution come back and that is not good for training. 

We are waiting for his adult shots on the 24th so that we can enroll him in puppy school. He is otherwise well behaved. He sits almost always when we command him, he has learned to fetch almost perfectly (he stops a foot or so short), he only has accidents when we have not paid attention. We are working on his grooming (getting him very comfortable and used to grooming), "telling us" when he needs to go potty (right now he prefers to go outside, will hold it while he is in his crate, but will not go too far out of his way to tell us if he needs to go. All these I am sure we will conquer with training, I may even make a post later for ideas on "telling us", but the biting is the most disheartening and dangerous one.

Thanks,
Patricia
Mambo's mama


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Patricia, 

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. I think I posted a similar question on how to deal with the nipping way back when, and I got alot of different ideas, but the ones that worked best for me were 

Putting her on her back, holding muzzle, firm NO, low growl (until she relaxed) and then walking away or putting her off the bed, etc. Removing her from the situation.

Someone also told me to put my finger in her mouth holding her tongue down (after getting her on her back and a the hold) which I did..but I had a little bitter apple spray on my hand. 

She did NOT like that one bit, and I think that was the magic trick for us. And she also hates to be ignored, so that's a very effective way for me to get my point across, whatever it may be..Once I really committed to stopping the play-nipping, she learned very quickly. She knows what no-bite means. Yes, nipping is a rough time of puppyhood, but it does end! I promise  Hang in there.

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie has been biting me really hard lately. It is always when he wants to play and thinks he's being ignored. Yesterday he came up to me when I was at the computer and really got my arm. I think we don't take as much time to play with him in his roughhouse games (without biting) as much as he would like us to. I do say NO BITING! But then I play with him, giving him what he wants. I guess I'd better ignore him after reprimanding him. He gets really wild sometime. (Not meaning the usual Havanese wildings.) I think I should get a little brother for him - he really is a little bored.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Patricia!!!

Looks like everyone is already giving you awesome advice...

Can we see more photos of your darling fur baby??? :bounce:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> Someone also told me to put my finger in her mouth holding her tongue down (after getting her on her back and a the hold) which I did..but I had a little bitter apple spray on my hand.


Actually I did this with Bogart a few times and he did not like it at all.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

stoneruls said:


> "telling us" when he needs to go potty (right now he prefers to go outside, will hold it while he is in his crate, but will not go too far out of his way to tell us if he needs to go. All these I am sure we will conquer with training, I may even make a post later for ideas on "telling us", but the biting is the most disheartening and dangerous one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Patricia
> Mambo's mama


Bells!! Hang bells by the door and he will learn very quickly to ring them to tell you he needs to go. he will drive you a little nuts at first when he discovers his new-found power to get you up to let him out but it's so worth it! Tessa learned just by seeing us hit the bells and saying "you want to go out" or "you want to go potty?" One day it just clicked and she began doing it herself. There are several threads on this subject.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Patricia, It is very important that you don't act scared around him. Even at this early age he will since this as a weakness on your part and not see you as the alpha. 

You need to do things like making him sit and wait for you to say okay, before he is allowed to eat. Teach him to sit to be petted. Make him wait for all humans to go in and out of doors before him. Have him wait at the door until you say okay, before he is allowed back in. These things will help him see you and your family as pack leaders, and he will listen better to you and you will start to feel more comfortable around him. Don't worry havanese are the sweetest dogs I have ever met.

My boys ring a doorbell to go outside. It is alittle different than the bells, but the same concept.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Patrick biting is one thing you have to work with as soon as you get a puppy . Puppies learn bite inhibition from their siblings and their mother.especially in their six to eight weeks of age . That is one of the reasons puppies should never be taken away from their family before eight weeks of age . Puppies when you get them should be taught or encouraged to bite .but only to acceptable levels .When their bite gets a little too much you should yelp or firmly say ouch or whatever., immediately leave the area preferably through a closed door and leave them sit for a few minutes to think about it. Go back to them and play with them. and encourage them to gently put their mouth on your hand. |If they bite at an unacceptable level . Do the same as before . Eventually the dog will learn what level of teeth is acceptable . Never let them bite at your hair or pants because something like this has no way of telling them when they are biting too hard . By four or five months they should know what is acceptable. Good luck but treat this very seriously because even though Havanese are generally gentle dogs they can develope a bad problem if left unchecked .


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Patrick biting is one thing you have to work with as soon as you get a puppy . Puppies learn bite inhibition from their siblings and their mother.especially in their six to eight weeks of age . That is one of the reasons puppies should never be taken away from their family before eight weeks of age . Puppies when you get them should be taught or encouraged to bite .but only to acceptable levels .When their bite gets a little too much you should yelp or firmly say ouch or whatever., immediately leave the area preferably through a closed door and leave them sit for a few minutes to think about it. Go back to them and play with them. and encourage them to gently put their mouth on your hand. |If they bite at an unacceptable level . Do the same as before . Eventually the dog will learn what level of teeth is acceptable . Never let them bite at your hair or pants because something like this has no way of telling them when they are biting too hard . By four or five months they should know what is acceptable. Good luck but treat this very seriously because even though Havanese are generally gentle dogs they can develope a bad problem if left unchecked .


I don't think there is acceptable for a dog to bite. I don't understand why you would want to teach a dog to bite at all. What may not hurt me, would hurt a small child or infant. No amount is biting is acceptable behavior for any dog in my opinion.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my boy at a little older age--16weeks...and we went through a small stage where he would get kinda "snarfy" and a few times did bite. I put him down in a submission hold with a firm no,and if not able to put him on his back,I grabbed his muzzle and with a slight shake said no,no bite.....he very quickly learned that would not be tolerated. I will not have a dog who bites........we have kids in the neighborhood etc.

No biting is allowed period.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Patricia, just remember that the biting is normal. That's how dogs play. But you are the pack leader. Biting is not allowed in your pack. You wouldn't let your children bite you and you can't let this get out of hand. There is great advice on the forum about this, and tons of dog training books out there. The key is to be consistent.

Kodi will not bite. He will mouth me in play but never bites down. Now Shelby thinks I am her mommy and tries to bite down and drag me away. It is never hard enough to break skin, but she is strong. We are working on this habit by me saying no in a deep voice. Sometimes I will shake her and if she is not getting the message, I will put her on her back. We have almost gotten to the point where when I say no bite, she stops.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Paige - ANY TEETH TOUCHING SKIN is unacceptable. 
And as she pointed out earlier I had great success with Logan and the nipping/biting. Every time he touched teeth to skin, I yelped and put a toy in his mouth, eventually he just got the toy stuck in his mouth. Now to this day, when he greets me, he has a toy in his mouth!! He never touches anyone with his teeth - of course his tongue is a whole other matter 

Patricia, good luck with your training, if you want to pm me feel free, but I totally disagree with the "dogs learning the acceptable level of biting" In my book that level is "0" 
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Hi Patricia!
> 
> * I went through a "wall biting phase" with Nico where he bit the molding at floor level.* At the recommendation of a few forum friends, I bought the bitter apple spray and used it on the corners of the molding. It worked like a charm! I don't know if others will agree with this, but maybe you could put a squirt or 2 on your hand or arm if he is biting too hard and let him get a little taste of that. Your arm won't seem so appealing for chewing after that


Kristin~ So glad to know Tori isn't the only one doing this. She started it a few weeks ago. She does it mainly when she's bored, like when I'm working w/a student and she needs to occupy herself. Even though she has plenty of toys and "chewies", she will often begin chewing on the baseboard. Don't know why I didn't think to spray the bitter apple on it to get her to stop??? :brick:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Puppy bites*

Although my Molly has never been a biter or a nipper herself, she has been a sad victim of another puppy's-play-bites!

For a time, Molly had a puppy-pal, a Wheaton Terrier, who (although was three months younger than Molly) had a size-advantage on her (at the time of the incident, Molly was 9 months old and the Wheaton 6 months...Molly was 13 pounds, the Wheaton was already 25)

They were very active together, running, jumping, stealing sticks from each other...typical funny, puppy play. But Molly ALWAYS ended up on the bottom...she doesn't know how to be aggressive, and she usually submits to other dogs...even smaller ones.

During one of the playtimes, I heard Molly yelp loudly, but then she continued playing and didn't come for protection or a time-out, so it didn't seem like there was a problem.

After the Wheaton left, I picked Molly up to give her a good-girl nuzzle, and I discovered that her belly was bleeding profusely...we couldn't get it to stop.

We took her right to the vet, and we were horrified to discover that one of her tiny teats had been totally bitten off, and another was partially gone! It was really a horror to know that could happen, and the vet was certain that was what had happened.

The vet felt we should tell the Wheaton's mom, so she could monitor the pup's biting and nipping and just be aware of what happened, but the Wheaton's mom unfortunately became annoyed with US, and said we should teach Molly to be more aggressive or (I still can't believe she said it!) "Molly will never have ANY dog friends"! ??? 

So...that was the end of THAT. (PS Molly did heal well, and it never happened again with any of her other puppy-pals)...Maureen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maureen, now that is scary and really :jaw: of that Terrier owner! Glad Molly is fine again...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Goodness, Maureen..what a horrible experience! :doh: 

Is Molly ok in a play situation with other dogs now?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maureen, what a terrible story! Poor Molly! The owner of the Wheaton infuriates me! Unbelievable. I just don't get parents, of both dogs and human kids, who think their "kids" do no wrong! It never ceases to amaze me. Unfortunately there are a lot of them out there.

Your story is a great lesson in why we need to teach our pups "no bite" under any circumstance.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Goodness, Maureen..what a horrible experience! :doh:
> 
> Is Molly ok in a play situation with other dogs now?


Molly LOVES being with other dogs! That's when she's her happiest! 

I was concerned, right after it happened, thinking she might have been traumatized, but it didn't seem to give her any trepidation, only a bit of discomfort for a few days.

Molly loves to play with our next-door Golden Retriver, and our down-the-block Bernese Mountain Dog (all 95 pounds of her! And, for a week after Christmas, Molly was in heaven because my son brought his family from Indiana for a visit...including Lucy, their Lab/Spaniel mix.

Molly and Lucy started a "girl gang", and although they allowed Charley 
(the GR), and Bailey (the BMD), to romp with them in the backyard, they were inseparable the whole visit!

They switched food bowls, tried to fit in the (one-dog) crate together, and shared Lucy's big pillow for naps. They shared toys and were both so sweet and gentle with our one-year-old grandson.

I'm so glad the bad experience didn't affect her behavior or temperament...she still wags her tail from across the street whjen she sees the Wheaton!

Molly is a happy, sweet tempered pup...just shy enough at first meeting to insure she won't jump on people...but she takes to pup-friends really quickly!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Ian Dunbar has a book about Puppies and a good chapter on biting and bite inhibition . it is something they do naturally and they learn bite inhibition from their litter mates and their mother. 
There is a lot of good information in this thread and other threads .. Just look up the word bie or biting .You are not the first to have this concern and it is best to address it before it becomes a problem .. It is normal in puppies but it needs to be corrected .. 
My first dog Asta was a a little but just due to teething and he got over it once he got his new teeth .
Cosmo was a biter as well but because he has a dominant side to him he had to be corrected from the get go .. He is fine now . He bites when he plays with his buddy but they play bite ..
He went to puppy class and I worked very hard with him on the word bite and no bite and gentle and he does fine now .. It took time though - it does not stop in a day or two and everyone has to be on the same page and use the same methods or else they get confused..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen, what a terrible story! I am so glad that Molly is ok, how frightening it must have been to see her all bloodied!!! I am glad she is not afraid of other dogs now. Wow, Give that belly kisses from us. 
Laurie


----------



## JoannAllen (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello we are new here.
Our family has a Havanese, ( Poochinni ) who is three years old, 14 lbs., happy, extremely healthy, playful, and beautifully house trained uses Pee Pee Pads. We have recently moved, while the house was being prepared to be place on the market, we made thoughtless changes ( moved his bed, closed his Kennel, changed our bedroom) He began to have erections. He also snapped at my husband’s pants leg and bit his finger when he tried to take away a raw hide. He was taken to the vet and we had conversations with the behavior specialist from the University of Penn. They explained the many changes that we had made where confusing to him.
Since then we have moved, he seem to have adjusted well. This past week he began to have erections and on Wednesday while he was lying on the bed I walked passed him then I pet his head and back .He was very still ,when he did not respond with a wag of a tail (as usual) I leaned in and asked him if he was OK? Out of the blue he jumped up and bit my face……………………..This was unexpected and unacceptable behavior. Possibly he believes he is the Alpha. We do not feel we are experienced enough to retrain him. We have had him to the vet and they said that he seems to be ok. We need to find placement for him. Can anyone advise us on placement options for dogs with this sort of issue, or is there anyone who is experienced with training dogs that would be interested in adopting him. (I would not recommend him for families that have children). Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a thread that might help.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1908&highlight=biting+hands


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jo Ann - I would suggest starting a new thread as your situation needs addressed outside of this thread - Good Luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joann,

I am sorry you are having so much problems with Poochinni. I agree with Catherine, you need to start a new thread. 

Have you tried contacting Havanese Resuce? Where do you live?


----------



## JoannAllen (Jan 29, 2008)

*posting new thread*

Thanks much for your replys, I will post as a new thread. I live in PA near Philadelphia. Where is the nearest Rescue???
I would be willing to drive or ship him. I just will NOT bring him to a shelter, we really do love him, he is just no longer a good fit for our family.
Many Many Thanks


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well this thread did say Biting ..
I am so sorry to hear of your issues with Poochini . I love his name - Asta had a buddy called Mr Puccini ..
I agree you should probably call Havanese Rescue or perhaps if you have a Humane Society in your area perhaps they could help you . They may be able to have the dog evaluated by one of their trainers or behaviourists and then they could counsel you as to the best way to rehome him . He may need to go to an intermediary home or a facility similar to Cesar Milans facility where he can learn appropiate behaviour perhaps by living in a pack like enviornment . 

Please be aware I am not suggesting you place him with the Humane Society . Just they may have some suggestions and advice to help you as this is such a stressful time for you .
Also have you contacted your breeder - is it possible she could be of assistance to you .. . I know some are more involved and acessible than others but it is just a suggestion ..
- Some other people make have better suggestions as we do have caring seasoned dog owners and responsible breeders on this forum 
I know how difficult this was for you to share this with us ..
Hopefully you will be able to find the suggestions and possibly answers to help you chose the best path for you , your family and your dear Poochini .


----------



## Lisacats (Dec 12, 2007)

*Biting does get a little better!*

Hi I am going through the same thing. It does get a little better but I think it just takes time. My girl's teeth almost all fell out and the new ones when she does bite just really when she is playing don't really hurt much. My problem certainly has gotten much better because when she first came home to us it really was very bad. She bite us all the time we couldn't even walk near her she would bite our feet, socks, jump on us it was terrible. But lately she is much better. She will be 6 months on Feb. 16th. So Good Luck and it will get better. Hang in there.


----------



## stoneruls (Dec 26, 2007)

*Mambo biting update*

Hey all,

Here is an update.

Mambo has almost lost and regrown all his teeth. He is much much better at biting although he got worse along the way. The things that helped the most:
1. pinching his cheeks while saying no bite, followed by the command lick and praise for licking.
2. bitter apple spray on stuff we don't want him to chew.
3. Rawhide, a big rope toy and bully sticks at night when he is most interacting with us so it soothes his gums some.
4. Ice on ocasion to keep him entertained and his mouth cold.
5. The commands leave it and drop it learned in relation to freestanding items have also been used to some level of success.

I am not screaming victory, but he spent all day yesterday playing with another doggy, a 5 year old and around a bunch of adults and he did well 90% of the time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Mambo!!! You have done a great job training him and he is only going to get better.

Now, we are due for some updated pictures!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great news about Mambo! He's made a lot of progress and that's great! 

I agree with Julia, though, we need some updated pics now.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The best corrector for biting is other puppies/dogs. Well, except that wheaton...
Other dogs will not tolerate biting in play and seem to be able to correct them out of it. Lola was quite a biter at 12 weeks. She spends alot of time around other dogs in day care one day a week, and at the park. That interaction and socialization, coupled with having her adult teeth come in has curtailed it. Now she reacts to my "no biting" command and immediately goes from biting to light mouthing or usually licking. She likes the response that licking gets much more than the cold shoulder/igoring that comes after biting. 

Now if I could get her to stop biting the grooming brush and comb...


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I know this sounds resolved, but a trainer told me yesterday many of the things Maryam, Kimberly and the other ladies suggested. 
1. Say a loud "ouch", remove your hands out of reach and look up at the sky (eliminates eye contact)--basically the point is puppy hates to be ignored and other puppies yelp when they bite them too hard and stop playing so it mimics that behavior
2. Use bitter apple spray
3. If those don't work remove the puppy into its pen

Sounds like you're making good progress anyway. Good job!


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Our pup Mojito has always done this since he arrived to us at 3 months. He is now 7 months and has really decreased as time has passed just by saying no and moving him onto something else - i.e. playing with him for a moment or giving him a toy. 

He still like to play biting sometimes but just softly... it's like he knows not to bite hard. The trainer told us about bitter apple spray that you can use a tiny bit on his mouth when he is biting to discourage the behavior but we've never really used it...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was watching "Dog Whisperer" last weekend, and Cesar Milan suggested putting a closed fist in front of the the puppy's mouth when they are trying to bite you. They can't get their mouth around your fist, and it discourages them from biting. I tried it with Miley (15 wks old), and it seems to work (most of the time). Also, distracting her with a toy can sometimes work too. She seems to like "human skin" better, though. The fist thing has worked the best for us.


----------

